# 2011-2012 slot car swap meets



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

2011-2012 SLOT CAR SWAP MEETS

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 25th 10AM - 2PM

11th Aberdeen (MD, DC, VA, DEL) Slot Car Show & Swap Meet

CLARION HOTEL ABERDEEN MAYRYLAND

980 Hospitality Way

Aberdeen, MD 21001

Contact: Elliott Dalberg (703) 960-3594

EMAIL: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

SUNDAY OCTOBER 2, 2011 

HO SLOT CAR SHOW

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL

Melvill Long Island NY

10AM-2PM ADMISSION: $5.00

Contact: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

SATURDAY OCTOBER 22, 2011

Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchant Square Mall

1901 S 12th St

Allentown, Pa 18103

Contact: (610) 440-0487

www.valleytogo.comSUNDAY 

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

October 29, 2011

Canadian Slot Car Show 25th Anniversary

Toronto Ontario Canada

Huttonville Public School

2322 Embleton Road Brampton

Contact: Rick 905 451 6558

Email: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

October 30, 2011

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS

Richfield Days Inn (330-659-6151)

Ohio Turnpike Exit 173

4742 Brecksville Road

Richfield Ohio

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057

Email: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

SUNDAY November 12, 2011 10AM-2PM

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored by VASCRA

Gateway Hall

4370 Northern Pike

Monroeville, PA 15146

Contact: Ron or Chris Sklenar 412-678-8402 OR

Joe Murray 304-797-0417 

EMAIL: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

SUNDAY November 20, 2011

P.A.L Slot Car Show

33 Baldwin Rd.

Parsippany, NJ 07054

Contact: PALS 973-335-0555

www.parsippanypal.org

MORE INFO CONTACT Pete Serraon 973-299-1040

Email: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

2012 - - - - 2012- - - - 2012 - - - - 2012 - - - - 2012

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

SUNDAY April 29, 2012

MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS

Richfield Days Inn (330-659-6151)

Ohio Turnpike Exit 173

4742 Brecksville Road

Richfield Ohio

Contact: Brad Bennett (330) 666-6057

Email: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

TBD MAY 2012

P.A.L Slot Car Show

33 Baldwin Rd.

Parsippany, NJ 07054

Contact: PALS 973-335-0555

www.parsippanypal.org

MORE INFO CONTACT Pete Serraon 973-299-1040

Email: [email protected] FEBRAURY TBD 2012

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

TBD HO SLOT CAR SHOW

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL

Melvill Long Island NY

10AM-2PM ADMISSION: $5.00

Contact: [email protected]

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

TBD FEBRAURY TBD 2012

Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet

Merchant Square Mall

1901 S 12th St

Allentown, Pa 18103

Contact: (610) 440-0487

www.valleytogo.com


----------

